# Puppy doesn't like to cuddle



## 1sttimepupowner

Hi I have a female GSD puppy that is almost 3 months old. The thing is although she is soft and cute and everything she doesn't like to cuddle. She would struggle away every time I try to hold her. Is this normal?


----------



## acurajane

My 11 mo old pup just started this past week to cuddle and it has to be on her terms. Personally I think its normal.


----------



## middleofnowhere

some cuddle some don't My eldest is very snuggly, the youngest took some time to warm up (watching other dog interact with me) but still isn't particularly keen on big time snuggling. She's only 10...


----------



## katieliz

oh yes, yes, it can be VERY normal for a german shepherd dog not to like to "cuddle". my girl seraphina is an alpha girl, would no doubt lay down her life for me, but try to "cuddle" with her...oh no, she looks at me and says, "too much love, mom, too much love". it's so funny that we've started saying it to her when she pulls away, "uh-oh, sera says too much love mom", and she looks at us like, "oh you silly people", rolls her eyes and walks away. actually i think there's even something about this trait in the standard, but the exact verbage escapes me right now. the normal shepherd personality is a little (and sometimes alot), stand-offish, self possessed, and very independent...in general, not a dog that likes to "cuddle". incredibly, unbelievably devoted, nonetheless!

welcome to the board, there are great people here who can answer just about any question you might have. what is your puppy's name, how long have you had her. is she a rescue, what has the first part of her life been like? any pictures??? you'll find we love pictures!!! especially of puppies!!!

take care, set consistent limits with your puppy (not harsh discipline or punishment), reward and praise her when she does what is asked of her. get books on puppy behavior and training, and learn all you can.

good luck with your puppy-girl!


----------



## lizziebo

She sounds like my dog when she was a puppy. I used to joke that she was autistic! I would use my best lovey-dovey voice and ask her to "Come here, sweetie pie," and she would just sit there and observe me. I thought it was so weird. I'd never met a puppy like that. And she HATED being cuddled. She would squirm and whine to get away. She wanted to be in the same room with us but at a polite distance.

She's three now, and she's much more affectionate. She indulges us (and I think she likes it too!)


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

ALOOF is the word you are searching for. I have one female who is definitely aloof, she does what I call "drive by licking" on the face to greet but... to hang out for snuggling, "No Way"" but she still is a sweetie


----------



## doggiedad

we brought our boy home a 9 weeks old. when we picked him up at the airport i was worried he might be frantic from the flight and being away from his litter mates. on the drive home i figured he should be held so we can make him comfortable. he squirmed around in my GF arms like he didn't want to be held. he finally settled down and fell asleep. we get home and bring the Grey Hound outside to meet him, no problems. we bring him in the house and i let him loose. he sniffs around for awhile and i take him outside. he comes in, finds a bone and goes a lays down on the Grey Hounds bed. i pick him up and sit down on the sofa with him on my lap. he's there maybe a minute and he wants to get down. as he was or is growing up we would put him on the bed with us. he stays there for a minute or so and on the floor he wants to be. now he's 14 months and he still doesn't get on the sofa or bed with us. he'll lay at your feet and let you pet him all day. he'll come over to you and hand you his paw or nudge your hand with his nose. i take that as pet me so i do. he'll lean against you, walk between your legs, lay next to you. that's not cuddling. it's affectionate but not cuddling. i don't force my dog to cuddle. now your dog is young she might change. don't worry, she might not cuddle but she'll show her affection in some other manner.


> Originally Posted By: 1stTimePupOwnerHi I have a female GSD puppy that is almost 3 months old. The thing is although she is soft and cute and everything she doesn't like to cuddle. She would struggle away every time I try to hold her. Is this normal?


----------



## doggiedad

a "drive by licking", that's one of those great dog quotes.


> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekALOOF is the word you are searching for. I have one female who is definitely aloof, she does what I call "drive by licking" on the face to greet but... to hang out for snuggling, "No Way"" but she still is a sweetie


----------



## kelso

definately normal.
Our male never liked to cuddle, he will now at almost 2 yrs sortof cuddle but only with me or my husband, much to my mother's chagrin.







She always tries to get him to, but he just won't!

Our female, she is around 2 as well. We have had her for a year and we call her our "melter" She melts in people arms, kids or adults or whoever wants to cuddle and get kissed.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Yes I think it's normal..Emma is just a year old and has never enjoyed cuddling, although on a RARE occassion she does cuddle on her terms only! We've jokingly call her the 8 second cuddler...cause that's about all you get is 8 seconds when SHE decideds to cuddle!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

It's normal. My boys (who share the same father, same breeder) are different when it comes to cuddling. Both are very affectionate, but Zeus doesn't like cuddling. Apollo LOVES cuddling. He'll lay on the sofa with me, lay his head on my lap, or he'll let me use him as a pillow, stuff like that. Zeus? Forget it. He'll lick your face, and smile at you, walk between you legs, but forget about cuddling. He could still change though, and so could your pup.


----------



## 1sttimepupowner

> Originally Posted By: katielizoh yes, yes, it can be VERY normal for a german shepherd dog not to like to "cuddle". my girl seraphina is an alpha girl, would no doubt lay down her life for me, but try to "cuddle" with her...oh no, she looks at me and says, "too much love, mom, too much love". it's so funny that we've started saying it to her when she pulls away, "uh-oh, sera says too much love mom", and she looks at us like, "oh you silly people", rolls her eyes and walks away. actually i think there's even something about this trait in the standard, but the exact verbage escapes me right now. the normal shepherd personality is a little (and sometimes alot), stand-offish, self possessed, and very independent...in general, not a dog that likes to "cuddle". incredibly, unbelievably devoted, nonetheless!
> 
> welcome to the board, there are great people here who can answer just about any question you might have. what is your puppy's name, how long have you had her. is she a rescue, what has the first part of her life been like? any pictures??? you'll find we love pictures!!! especially of puppies!!!
> 
> take care, set consistent limits with your puppy (not harsh discipline or punishment), reward and praise her when she does what is asked of her. get books on puppy behavior and training, and learn all you can.
> 
> good luck with your puppy-girl!


Thanks for all the great responses. My puppy's name is Chore. I got her from a breeder at Saluda, NC when she was 9 weeks old. I sent her to boarding for a week right after that because I was having finals and couldn't take it. Right now she seems to be doing well at 3 months. This forum is really helpful since I am a first time dog owner, let alone a GSD puppy.

I do have a couple questions which I really appreciate if you guys will help me.
1. How do I teach my puppy her name? I use it a lot but she does not respond if she is doing something else.
2. My vet tells me to massage the soft bone under her ears to clean the wax, should I do it? I am afraid of hurting the chances of them standing, as in the picture only one of them is standing. Its been like that for 2 weeks now.


----------



## katieliz

since i have five dogs it's really necessary that they all respond to their names and know who i'm talking to. every time i feed them, as i put their bowl down, i say their name. and i know this might sound a little out there...but i also "sing" their name to them, and pair it up with "good girl" or "good boy". and your tone means alot too, and sometimes i whisper their names to them, like to make sure they're listening.

also, i'd like to just add a little personal advice here to a first time owner. even after she learns her name and what the word "come" means, i would wait until she is much older and until you know beyond a shadow of a doubt that she is bomb proof in her ability to come when called (i mean BOMB PROOF), before she's ever allowed off leash or loose outside a physically fenced in yard. these little scooters can get away from you in a split second and into all manner of trouble, it only takes an instant for something to catch their eye and off they go. so many people do not take this issue seriously and suffer unspeakable pain and sadness for just a moment's inattention. okay, off soapbox now. 

can't speak to the massaging the ear thing...but i bet someone here can!

thanks for the pictures of your sweet girl, take care...


----------



## onyx'girl

Both mine are definite cuddlers, but only at certain times, not when they are hyped up, of course. In the early am, Kacie gets on the bed and gets as close to me as she can and just rubs her face into me. Onyx loves cuddles most anytime. Try doing a _TTouch_ http://www.tellingtontouch.com/ type massage when pup is settling down, start with the ear and rub in a small circle (quarter size)at the base, then go to the jaw and do the same, gently, slowly massaging. My dogs also love me to gently pet their face, eye areas, they can't get enough! Move onto the body and go in hand over hand towards the heart. Back and legs next, stroke downward, then feet massage. Be sure to spend time on the feet, as you will be happy down the road when it comes to trimming nails.







Even if you don't do this all in one sitting it will all be helpful. One way to calm your dog is to give treats when your dog blinks!


----------



## katieliz

aloof! thanks, that's the word!


----------



## doggiedad

to teach my dog to come and know it's name i would hold him and have my DF stand two feet away or so. i would hold him facing her. my DF would say "Loki, come". when he went to her she would praise him and treat him. then she would turn him towards me and i would call him. when he came to me i would praise and treat him. then we started making the distance greater between us. then we started going into another room and call him. we did this exercise 3 to 5 times a day. we only did it for 5 minutes or so each time. then when we fed him we would always say " Loki, you want dinner" or "Loki, let's eat" or sometimes i just say "Loki" and then i tap his bowl or rattle the food bag or tap the cans. in teaching him his name we used it alot. when petting him we always said "Loki, you're such a good boy" or if he walked over to us we would say "hi Loki". we trained indoors and outdoors. we had our neighbors play with him and we would call him. we trained at the dog park, in the woods in front of the super market doors. train everywhere. so we taught him his name and come at the same time. you can also put your put on a leash and have some one hold it. turn your dog towards the person with the leash, have them call her (by name). when they call her they should pull her towards them. they call her and pull her immediately. when you pull her be gentle. call and pull at the same time. about massaging the ears, i don't know about that. somebody on the forum will know. go luck with your puppy. socialize, socialize, socialize and find a puppy class and then a trainer.


----------



## Sherush

Jesse is 9 months and only in the last little while likes to cuddle but before not really at all.


----------



## lcht2

yup this sounds just like tyson when he was a pup. one time when he was probably only 12 weeks old we took him to petsmart. (he has never been a cuddler and didnt even like being picked up) then this lady that worked there picked him up and he squirmed like **** to get away from this weirdo. she had the nerve to say he wasnt normal b/c all puppies like to cuddle. i just laughed and kept my comments to myself. 

but needless to say at 9 months he still wants nothing to do with cuddleing. not that it matters to me but my gf would like a cuddle bug (im not the cuddleing type either haha) so yup, i would say she is perfectly fine


----------



## Lobobear44

@
1sttimepupowner

My Lobo used to like snuggling from 8 weeks-12 months now he does it for a minute and gets down. he doesn't like it as much as he used to. Idk why he doesn't like it? I tried to raise him to like snuggling. The most we get now is 5-30 minutes. He's very soft he rather just sit next to me getting petted instead of snuggle. However, last German shepherd Kona was very snuggly loved it a lot we usually get like 45 minutes-2-3 hours. These dogs are actually someone elses GSDs I think of them as my own Kona passed away a couple years ago tho.


----------



## Lobobear44

However, both dogs didn't and don't like to be snuggle with their owners. Kona was the best snuggler as we would look eye to eye with paws holding each other laying down or my back on his back for hours.


----------



## wolfy dog

WD only after a long day of exercise, work and a stomach full with raw food.


----------

